# Revamped 10 Gallon Kuhli Loach Tank (Now with CO2)



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Fellow Aquarist.

I have just put CO2 on one of my lame 10 gallon tanks (in hopes that it will grow-out). The tank has been running for a couple years and looks pretty pathetic IMHO. I'm looking forward to seeing it progress nicely. So here are the specs:

Lighting:
2 - 13W 6500K Phillips compact fluorescent bulbs in a 2 socket incandescent hood.

Filtration:
Eheim Ecco 2232

CO2:
20lb tank with Simgo regulator
Qanvee Atomizer 
1 BBS at 30PSI

Heater:
75W Eheim/Jaeger

Substrate:
Flourite Black Sand (Flourish Tabs/Osmocote Plus Root Tabs)

Fertilizers:
I'm going to dose Flourish Comprehensive and see if more is in order.

Flora:
Vallisneria sp
Sagitarria subulata
Staurogyne repens (added Jan 8)
Süsswassertang
Helanthium 'Vesuvius' 
Helanthium tenellum
Anubias nana 'petite' (removed)
Blyxa japonica (added Jan 8)
Salvinia minima

Fauna:
5 Kuhli Loaches
1 Albino BNP
Ramshorn snails
4 Kubotai rasboras (added Dec 27)
5 Similis Corydoras (added Dec 27)

Here is the horrible tank before CO2 as of today:























































I hope this tank bushes out in the next several weeks due to CO2 injection.

Thanks for looking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Corkscrew Vals are so sweet. I've been looking for them and Cabomba up north here but 3 fish stores in 2 towns and no luck.

I'm thinking a rock or another piece of driftwood in that back left hand corner would really help fill in some of the void. Or a nice tall plant back there as well!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Otocinclus said:


> Corkscrew Vals are so sweet. I've been looking for them and Cabomba up north here but 3 fish stores in 2 towns and no luck.
> 
> I'm thinking a rock or another piece of driftwood in that back left hand corner would really help fill in some of the void. Or a nice tall plant back there as well!


The spiraled plant is Helanthium 'Vesuvius' (it's a sword variant). Tropica distributes it through pet stores (or sometimes you can find it through other hobbyist). I know April's Aquarium will ship to the island.

I'm hoping the Sagitarria and Vals fill in on the left side.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good! One question, have you had any problems with BNPs chewing and damaging the leaves of the plants?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

DBam said:


> Looks good! One question, have you had any problems with BNPs chewing and damaging the leaves of the plants?


As long as you feed the BNP enough veggie matter, I haven't. If you starve them of appropriate food, they eat some plants. Feeding Algae Wafers/Algae Pellets every couple days and some pesticide free blanched veggies (zucchini, broccoli, cucumber) they should leave plants alone.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking forward to updated pics over the next few weeks. That CO2 should really boost the growth.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I replanted some H vesuvius and Sagitarria subulata. I also removed the Anubias petite (I'll be attaching some to some lava rock and re-adding it). Here some pics as of today:



















Thanks for looking!

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The plants for the most part are growing faster and more robust. The Sagitarria has the most marked growth. I've planted some Vesuvius runners (it looks like 1 plant has reverted back to the the original straight leafed form). The sübwassertang has grown more leafy with more lobed leaves (if you want to call it that). Here are some pictures as of last night.





































Thanks for looking!

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I was finally able to pick up some Staurogyne and some Blyxa a couple days ago (thanks Gord). I also picked up 5 Corydoras similis and 4 Microdevario kubotai to add to the tank.

Here are some pictures of the tank tonight:














































Thanks for looking!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This tank set-up is long gone/done.

Closing the thread!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

